# Correct Brake Hardware and Plumbing for Lemans



## tropicalscott01 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok. Im about to lose my mind here. I have a 1970 Lemans. I changed the 4 drum brakes over to disc (stock) in the front and drums in the back. I havent changed over the master cylinder. I have a new master cylinder that was removed off a chevelle. The owned decided to put about 3000.00 into his chevelle. Anyhow, what do I need??

I have the master cylinder / with brake booster

I have an adjustable hot rod style proportioning valve

Are the plumbing lines the same size? My set up only has a distribution block. 

So I see photos that have a hold off switch on the brake booster and a cool set up with the proportioning valve mounted below the master cylinder.

What is the correct order of hardware for the braking system and the components that I need?

Im losing my mind here. Need to finish this to make this project right!!:mad2:


----------

